# A quite personal issue



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 16, 2007)

From the way I bend to clean every couple of mths I have a week like this past week where I can barely walk. The pain in my left side is just extremely painful and every step is like someone stabbing me. After more than a year of going to the ER every couple of mths thinking it was females issues, bladder/kidney problems I'm beginning to think its a pulled muscle from bending to clean myself. I've tried switching sides but my tiolet is right next to a wall and makes this impossible since I'm so big. I can't reach myself from behind because I'm too big & my arms are too short. I've recently looked into purchasing a bidet which I believe will help my problem.

*Is there anyone who uses one? * 

*Anyone with any helpful tips that may help me?*

I do realize weight loss is an option, I am however looking for any tips/advice besides that please. 

It's really beginning to have a large impact on my life and not in a good way................. 

I hope this post doesn't offend anyone, I posted here because I have a hard time bringing it up to my Dr............


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't help you with that, but I hope you find some way to get better: weight loss or no weight loss.

PS: "It sounds like a sexy hamburger."


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2007)

Theres a company that does these extendy sticks that you can put your toilet paper on. Hang on I'll try and find the link.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2007)

Self Wipe® Personal Toilet Aid

A bathroom aid that's ergonomically designed, hygienic and easy to use. Has a 9 3/4" handle with a 5" tapered tip where tissue can be rolled and then discarded by means of a push button. Item #X1328.

This is a personal hygiene product. While under warrantee it will be repaired or replaced if defective but may only be returned for credit if returned unused in the original packaging materials. Contact us for authorization prior to returning this product. 







Here


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have anything to add, sadly enough, except that I hope you do find options for making this better, honestly.



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> From the way I bend to clean every couple of mths I have a week like this past week where I can barely walk. The pain in my left side is just extremely painful and every step is like someone stabbing me. After more than a year of going to the ER every couple of mths thinking it was females issues, bladder/kidney problems I'm beginning to think its a pulled muscle from bending to clean myself. I've tried switching sides but my tiolet is right next to a wall and makes this impossible since I'm so big. I can't reach myself from behind because I'm too big & my arms are too short. I've recently looked into purchasing a bidet which I believe will help my problem.
> 
> *Is there anyone who uses one? *
> 
> ...


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 16, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I can't help you with that, but I hope you find some way to get better: weight loss or no weight loss.
> 
> PS: "It sounds like a sexy hamburger."



Thank you Jon {{{{ Jon }}}}  ........sexy hamburger? what? lol


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 16, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Self Wipe® Personal Toilet Aid
> 
> A bathroom aid that's ergonomically designed, hygienic and easy to use. Has a 9 3/4" handle with a 5" tapered tip where tissue can be rolled and then discarded by means of a push button. Item #X1328.
> 
> ...



Thank You Curvy 
I've used one before and It wasn't easy to use, well not for me  I appreciate the help though


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I don't have anything to add, sadly enough, except that I hope you do find options for making this better, honestly.



Thank You Rebecca *hugs*


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I'm beginning to think its a pulled muscle from bending to clean myself. I've tried switching sides but my tiolet is right next to a wall and makes this impossible since I'm so big. I can't reach myself from behind because I'm too big & my arms are too short. I've recently looked into purchasing a bidet which I believe will help my problem.
> ..



A bidet is normally a seperate fixture, is it not? 

However, I know I've read about toilets in Japan that use water to clean you, then air to dry you off. Something like that might do the job for you, although I don't know how available they are, how expensive they are, or how big and strong they are.

Best of luck though, because this does sound like a really important quality of life issue.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

My future dreamhouse will also have a bidet. 

I have no idea how well this may or may not work, but Ample Stuff sells something they call a "Porta Bidet." Here's a link: http://amplestuff.safeshopper.com/88/cat88.htm?555

I manage OK with a lot of tissue and those fabulous moist toilet wipes. Thank goodness for those. 

When my husband first found our new apartment I asked him if the toilets were secured tightly to the floors. He kind of laughed at the question and I responded back, "Sure it's a funny question, but you have no idea what's involved in working around this huge ass in such limited space." In our downstairs little half bath, my hips touch the wall on one side and nearly touch the cabinet on the other. We removed the toilet paper holder because it did touch. 

Good luck to you from someone who understands.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2007)

Bidush - I plan a full thread on this product (which I now use because it's sooooo rockin') on the Health Board. I've already gone into quite a bit of detail in the clubhouse, but I will start a thread for more discussion - hopefully later today.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont have one...but I had a friend who did and I tell ya it helped alot. She had the H1 model type at this website http://www.usabidet.com/


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Ooh these last two look much better than the AmpleStuff "Porta Bidet."

Looking forward to your post, AnnMarie.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I guess I may as well come clean (bad pun intended)...because of size and serious back issues, I'm in the same boat. 

The Self Wipe® Personal Toilet Aid product that Em mentioned does help after a fashion, but I ended up using it differently than the manufacturer intended...and using those wipes instead of TP works a lot better.

One slightly OT thing I want to warn folks about is the Big John toilet seats http://www.bigjohntoiletseat.com/toilet-seat-products.html . They are excellent for big folks who do not have to twist and stretch to take care of hygiene issues...but if you are one of us who can't get by spending throne time upright and regal they will snap a toilet off it's mount in no time flat. I did not learn the lesson the first time, and did it twice


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 16, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> From the way I bend to clean every couple of mths I have a week like this past week where I can barely walk. The pain in my left side is just extremely painful and every step is like someone stabbing me. After more than a year of going to the ER every couple of mths thinking it was females issues, bladder/kidney problems I'm beginning to think its a pulled muscle from bending to clean myself. I've tried switching sides but my tiolet is right next to a wall and makes this impossible since I'm so big. I can't reach myself from behind because I'm too big & my arms are too short. I've recently looked into purchasing a bidet which I believe will help my problem.
> 
> *Is there anyone who uses one? *
> 
> ...




I was wondering about these kinds of products myself. Thanks so much for bringing this up Dream. There are days when I'll seriously fall apart because it's a troublesome day for reaching. I've pulled muscles in my lower back trying to stretch for it. I've broken numerous toilet seats..and some days I'll just fall over in hysterics and call for my Tommy to help because it's absolutely too much for me. It's really embarrassing, but it's one of the unfortunate realities of being so wonderfully large. There's also the space issue with me. I need lots of room around me, cause I'm gonna have to do acrobatics to get to the heart of the matter, and If there's a wall in my way or something like it, I'm gonna have a problem and be in tears before it's over.
I do hope you find a solution to your problem love, and I'm so glad you broached this subject as it was one, I was just way too shy to bring up myself. I just have to be thankful I have a wonderful man in my life, who's not squeamish, and is actually trained for this kind of care giving. I'm also lucky I don't run into problems too often. It seems the worst times come for me after an especially large meal, or if I'm stiff and having orthopedic issues.
Again hunny, hope you find a solution. I know it can be frustrating and difficult to deal with.
Sending Love and CandyKisses


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2007)

After reading BBWDREAMLOVER and Candygodiva's posts, I just wonder what one would do in public...because it seems these devices, the bidets are for home use...but I'm assuming that one would have to leave home every so often and in that case, what happens?


----------



## Frankie (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have any issues with reach, but I'm curious about bidets because I'm mildly obsessed with this kind of personal hygiene. (In an ideal world, I'd shower after each and every bowel movement.) I don't understand how bidets manage to get the job done. I guess I don't mind embarrassing myself today so here goes . . . You know the times when you're not sure what the hell it was you ate but it seems like you could just keep wiping forever with no end in sight? I don't understand how a stream of water - unless it's some sort of power washer, heh - will get a butt clean. It really works? And for how long does the bidet spray water at you?

I once read about someone who used a watering can to help cleanse while sitting on the toilet. A small one like this:


----------



## MissQTPi (Aug 16, 2007)

I was taught by ma grandma after a BM to dry wipe first, then take more tissue, wet it under a faucet(spit works just as good when no faucet around......hey its ur ass!), then just keep wiping till the last tissue wipe is clean...hell I've done it all my life I thought everyone did...ewww dry wiping after a BM?....won't that cause irritation?....I refuse to buy wipes no need to besides water n tissue cost enough as it is lol.....jmo.....


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

edx said:


> A bidet is normally a seperate fixture, is it not?
> 
> However, I know I've read about toilets in Japan that use water to clean you, then air to dry you off. Something like that might do the job for you, although I don't know how available they are, how expensive they are, or how big and strong they are.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My future dreamhouse will also have a bidet.
> 
> I have no idea how well this may or may not work, but Ample Stuff sells something they call a "Porta Bidet." Here's a link: http://amplestuff.safeshopper.com/88/cat88.htm?555
> 
> ...


People who are little have no idea..........my toilet is right by the wall so theres one way I can go, I've managed to put a huge hole in my wall for the thrid time.........I never realized my knee could do that much damage lol nor did I believe I could pull a muscle this way :huh: 
Thank you for well wishes


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Bidush - I plan a full thread on this product (which I now use because it's sooooo rockin') on the Health Board. I've already gone into quite a bit of detail in the clubhouse, but I will start a thread for more discussion - hopefully later today.


I need one, how do you order it?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I dont have one...but I had a friend who did and I tell ya it helped alot. She had the H1 model type at this website http://www.usabidet.com/


I didn't realize there were so many lol I did a search when I first found out what my problem was now I'm like WOW lol


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> I was wondering about these kinds of products myself. Thanks so much for bringing this up Dream. There are days when I'll seriously fall apart because it's a troublesome day for reaching. I've pulled muscles in my lower back trying to stretch for it. I've broken numerous toilet seats..and some days I'll just fall over in hysterics and call for my Tommy to help because it's absolutely too much for me. It's really embarrassing, but it's one of the unfortunate realities of being so wonderfully large. There's also the space issue with me. I need lots of room around me, cause I'm gonna have to do acrobatics to get to the heart of the matter, and If there's a wall in my way or something like it, I'm gonna have a problem and be in tears before it's over.
> I do hope you find a solution to your problem love, and I'm so glad you broached this subject as it was one, I was just way too shy to bring up myself. I just have to be thankful I have a wonderful man in my life, who's not squeamish, and is actually trained for this kind of care giving. I'm also lucky I don't run into problems too often. It seems the worst times come for me after an especially large meal, or if I'm stiff and having orthopedic issues.
> Again hunny, hope you find a solution. I know it can be frustrating and difficult to deal with.
> Sending Love and CandyKisses


Me To!! thats why I have a whole in my wall now........it's in the way! I gotta manuver around all this and it is not easy. I was talking to the ER doctor tonight and he agrees with me that the bidet would be helpful. Thank god it was a Dr I had seen more than once before for the same thing, he totally understood.......I was surprised he remembered me. He didn't give me any of that lose the weight crap either...........my stepdad was like WoW! he didn't preach to you. 
I'm gonna give this toilet seat a try, you should to!!! 

{{{{{{{{ Candy }}}}}}}}


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Aug 17, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> After reading BBWDREAMLOVER and Candygodiva's posts, I just wonder what one would do in public...because it seems these devices, the bidets are for home use...but I'm assuming that one would have to leave home every so often and in that case, what happens?


I hate public bathrooms, their made for skeletons......even people I know who are slim have problems in public bathrooms, ridiculous


----------



## Emma (Aug 17, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I hate public bathrooms, their made for skeletons......even people I know who are slim have problems in public bathrooms, ridiculous



Theres two normal sized stalls in my local pub and in one of them they've put bloody handicap rails. It's tiny as is, doesn't need another 20cm taken off each side!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 17, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> After reading BBWDREAMLOVER and Candygodiva's posts, I just wonder what one would do in public...because it seems these devices, the bidets are for home use...but I'm assuming that one would have to leave home every so often and in that case, what happens?



I wondered this too, and apparently there's all sorts of portable options if you google "portable bidet".


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I started a whole thread on the bidet I have.... thread is here: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27643

I still don't have the supplier Heather used, but I'm going to get it, and it will be posted in the thread as soon as I have it.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Aug 17, 2007)

Dream.. I hope you find something that works for you!! 

putting my 2 cents that's not worth anything except a laugh.. for me and you.. 

I was at a training center for my job and omg.. the ladies restroom was soooo small. There were 3 stalls, 2 regular and 1 for handicap.

The handicap one was occupied and I should have figured it out when i had to open the regular stall door towards me (ususally they open in towards the toilet) 
Then I *try* to pull my pants and undies down, hitting my head on the dang door.. lol

Then.. as I'm sitting down, I realize both of my ass cheeks/hips are WAY too snug against either wall and my knees were almost touching the door (yes even shorty me at only 5'1).. not to mention the trash can attached to the wall was stabbing me in the leg.

After I tinkled.. I realized.. OMG.. how the hell am I supposed to wipe??!! lol

I did manage to sit and drip dry for a second, stood up, propped my foot up on the toilet and wiped.. let me tell ya.. i was packed in that little stall lol

all I could do was laugh, pull up my clothes and thank god i only had an hour left of training.. 
Never again did I use one of the regular stalls.. I always waited for the handicap stall to be free.. and then I realized even the skinny chicks were using the handicap stall for the exact same reason lol

wiping... the little things we take for granted..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2007)

I have similar issues. I always prop my foot up on the toilet, lean against the sink or wall or whatever and wipe (or the side of the tub - depends on the layout of the bathroom) but some bathrooms are laid out in such a way that there is nothing to hang onto or lean against. At work, there are skinny stalls and one handicapped one. In the skinny stalls, if I lean against the metal wall of the stall, it separates the door from the frame, and the door swings open. 

So I use the handicapped stall - but the toilet is one of those really tall ones, which makes it hard for me as a short person. It's...awkward doing my business, because my feet don't touch the floor unless I'm at an awkward angle. At least there's a sink in there for me to lean on when I'm done.

Yuck. I feel your pain, Dream. I totally do.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Theres two normal sized stalls in my local pub and in one of them they've put bloody handicap rails. It's tiny as is, doesn't need another 20cm taken off each side!



The only thing worse than public toilets are airplane washrooms. I'm not all that tall (6'), but they are both narrow and short. Talk about cramped!

Chris


----------



## diableps (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Rhonda
I know this is a biggie because I have a friend who used to be about your size and having to have her boyfriend perform this service, she found so humiliating that it was one of the things that convinced her to have weight loss surgery.
However there seems to be plenty of things out there to help, like googling japanese toilet seats brings up all kinds of stuff including ones with a remote control because otherwise the control switches are buried under your bum. Whether the cost of these things will be made up by savings in toilet paper or whether the Japanese get a special thrill from having warm water and then warm air squirted up their bum, I don't know... but good luck Nick


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a stander (I never realized how weird this was until recently), and that usually gives me the extra maneuvering room I might need at my size. 

The next time I look at an apartment, I'm going to pay MUCH more attention to the bathroom. My current apartment has the toilet AGAINST the wall. I have to sit on it sideways to accommodate the ass. It's one thing if you have to do that once in awhile, but everyday? Meh.

Also a big fan of big size baby wipes, and wet TP.


----------



## oleum46 (Sep 2, 2007)

I am not a muslim but islam does have some strict hygene rules!
In the middle - east toilets are often eqipped with a small metal tube, strategically aimed to spary a jet of water to do the clenaing. 
The water is controlled by a separate valve and can be used for as long or short as required.
When this is not available, such as hole-in-the ground facilities, a small water jug is used instead.
The process is very effective and tissue is then used for drying up.
I wonder whether a modified shower-spray could be adapted for the purpose?


----------

